# Honda CRV rear differential replacement cost



## luna (27 Jun 2010)

Hi - I was wondering if someone has an idea of costs involved in the replacement of rear differential in a '04 CRV? It makes a loud clicking sound on sharp turns and while it passed the NCT, it was mentioned to my OH as something that needed attention asap.


ETA - it has 55k miles and hasn't been driven hard.
thanks
luna


----------



## sse (27 Jun 2010)

luna said:


> Hi - I was wondering if someone has an idea of costs involved in the replacement of rear differential in a '04 CRV? It makes a loud clicking sound on sharp turns and while it passed the NCT, it was mentioned to my OH as something that needed attention asap.
> 
> 
> ETA - it has 55k miles and hasn't been driven hard.
> ...



You may need to get the rear differential and transfer fluid drained, flushed and replaced.

I haven't found anywhere except a Honda dealer who seems to know how to do this properly (have to put the flushing oil in heated etc.).

SSE


----------



## luna (28 Jun 2010)

Thanks.
So it might not be as drastic as I thought?
That would be such a relief. 
I'll check who our nearest Honda dealer is and see what they say.


----------



## sse (28 Jun 2010)

We bought our 2004 CR-V at the start of 2006 and the selling dealer did the flush for us before we picked the car up.

It's a known issue with the CR-V that the rear diff. breather lets in water which contaminates the fluid, symptoms are a grinding noise!

From memory I think the service book says change at 60k/5 years but we're changing ours again this summer.

Good luck with it, if you're near a transmission specialist you might be able to get them to look at it, but it should be a fairly common job for a dealer.

SSE


----------



## luna (10 Jul 2010)

sse - I just wanted to say that we have had it fixed costing 60e and not the 100's we had envisaged.
Delighted with that as you can imagine as we were expecting the worst.

Thank you for your words of advice.


----------



## sse (11 Jul 2010)

luna said:


> sse - I just wanted to say that we have had it fixed costing 60e and not the 100's we had envisaged.
> Delighted with that as you can imagine as we were expecting the worst.
> 
> Thank you for your words of advice.



That's cheaper than the quote I got - where did you get it done? PM best I think!

Cheers
SSE


----------

